# Cockapoos jumping on people



## tracyselena (Jun 25, 2011)

Anyone have any suggestions for training a cockapoo to not jump on people when he's excited. I've tried a number of things...but nothing seems to be working...Any suggestions?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Good question..... I will be interested in the answers.

All of mine like to jump up to greet people. I don't mind it but I understand some people may hate it.


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

The trainer we went to for a bit suggested pebbles in a tin and every time they jump up, you shake the tin. Then you put them into a sit and give them a treat, so they're nto left feeling scared. 

It works to an extent with Rosie, but if we had put more effort into it, I think it would have worked really well. The trouble is you have to do it all the time. With us, we just never seemed to have the tin on us when she jumped up, or we were distracted by the kids or something! So, she still jumps and every now and again I get the tin out and use it and she stops jumping up for a while.

Good luck!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

keep your dog on a lead and invite them to jump up, then give them a lead correction. 
do the same when people come over, only praze your dog when all 4 paws are on the ground.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

I don't think it is possible to completely stop a jumpy, friendly dog from ever jumping up at people having spent 18 months working on Flo!!! Now that she is maturing she is better but she will still try and jump up people when they visit the house, especially those she knows and is pleased to see, whatever I've tried. She's better outdoors and doesn't really run up to and jump up people when out and about any more.

I now either put her on a lead until she calms down or give her a raw bone, which she finds more interesting than visitors  and console myself with the thought that she is a happy, friendly, crazy dog


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

My dogs know the "OFF" command and are fully trianed, but they are just happy dogs ha ha ha I am laughing too much at my comment... ok they are not good at this command at all.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

JoJo said:


> My dogs know the "OFF" command and are fully trianed, but they are just happy dogs ha ha ha I am laughing too much at my comment... ok they are not good at this command at all.


What's it like being mobbed by 3 dogs if you've been out??? Nothing like an enthusiastic greeting from a dog to make you feel loved 

As a complete, off topic aside my experience of Flo jumping up at me when I come home would completely disprove any theory that dogs have no perception of time passing. If I pop out to the car to get something and come back in she takes no notice. If I go to the village shop and come back in she wanders to the door to see me but doesn't jump up at all. If I walk to school to fetch Elli and I'm gone 20 minutes she greets Elli enthusiastically but doesn't take too much notice of me. If I go shopping for a couple of hours she wags her tail and jumps a bit on my return. If I'm at work all day she goes bonkers and jumps all over me. So she can absolutely tell the difference between the length of time I've been out.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

All dogs are "Pack Animals" - the trick here is to be a bigger grumpier dog !
The plastic milk bottle with stones in the bottom works great when used with a grumpy growl "NO!" - but you don't have a plastic milk bottle with stones in it on you all the time !!!

The best and most important thing - is to be consistent !!!!!!!! - If you say "NO" to jumping up once.....it must also be the same for every other time !!! - they do learn how we want them to be and they will happily obey once they understand the rules - but again a rule must be a rule and not "every now and again" !

We have a lovely dog that the owners always bring back to us when they holiday - and she is not allowed upstairs at all - we were not aware of this until we all went upstairs once (including Ziggy; Fester; Buzz and Yum-Yum)....Daisy just sat at the bottom step and waited. Once we worked out this rule - we knew not to break it as she had been taught well and understood - it was not for us to challenge her.

Many owners are not "willing" to take on the role of "grumpy dog" - but it is a vital position to hold in the "Pack" that is your family - BUT if you can - you will certainly reap the rewards.

Stephen xx


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwwwww it's so difficult to be a 'grumpy dog' when you've been at boring work in a boring office all day and your really cute, loving, happy dog is sooooo pleased to see you


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Growl all the time .. so my hubby says 

I am pack leader.. they react well when I growl at them actually, just the family laugh at me. 

I can pop out for 5 mins to do the bins or 2 hours to go shopping (not as often as I would like, since having 3 dogs which come first) and I get the same pack greeting ..totally love with some amazing jumps


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

...........no dog I know has ever held a grudge xx

If you don't want a dog to jump up at you (or anyone else) then they must learn that it is not acceptable...........once they understand that rule (which is purely part of "training") they will happily come up to you in future and want love; cuddles; affection without any issue.

........to get to a point where you don't have to worry about how you dog will react - it needs to be trained - - - you only need to stick to your guns a couple or three times...................then you will be able to come home from a "boring office" and have a dog that greets you in a way that you will be happy to post on here and let others know how you achieved it !

My suggestions are just suggestions - I only offer advice about what I know works (through personal experiences) - what people do with any advice I offer is totally up to them.

Stephen xx


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

My Pushca always jumps and now twirls round when I come back I try so hard to ignore her... Like they say but her loving is all encompassing. She's the same with the time frame too. Not bothered after 2 mins but 2 hrs gets the twirl treatment


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

glitzydebs said:


> My Pushca always jumps and now twirls round when I come back I try so hard to ignore her... Like they say but her loving is all encompassing. She's the same with the time frame too. Not bothered after 2 mins but 2 hrs gets the twirl treatment


Sounds just like Flo and that's another dog who can tell how much time has passed...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh no my dogs can't tell the time ha ha ha .. must buy them doggy watches  

I always get the "where have you been!!!" treatment from my 3, jump up and love me to death even when I pop out for a few minutes ... ahh maybe it’s because they all want to get mummy hugs first .... or a growl from mummy and a sharp Honey OFF command!!!! (Honey is the one who likes to jump up most of all)

Even my hubby (the one who never wanted a dog may I add!!) says he looks forward to coming in from work as our dogs are always so pleased to see him, he loves the way the dogs (Oakley especially) greet him, Oakley is so pleased to see Dad it is like he is going to burst, Dad & Oakley have a bit of a special bond going on these days.... ha ha ha Hubby has been COCKAPOO'ED for sure, totally in love with Oaks ha ha ha


----------

